# Equal runner T3/T04 manifold...



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

I am looking for where to find an equal length runner manifold for a bluebird that will bolt up to a T3/T04E hybrid turbo. Thank you.
-BEN


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Check out these guys at www.back-yard-productions.com. Or better yet give them a call as they are extremely experienced with SR20 engines and do heaps of manifolds for guys here in Miami. Ask for Harry or Dennis and tell them Dee referred you...........


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Fmax makes an equal length stainless manifold.

See www.f-max.com

You can also check out Aaron Labeau's car in NissanPerformanceMag.com:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/projectser.php


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

what kinda manifold is on NPM's project SE-R turbo car?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

It's a newer design FMAX manifold like I wrote above


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

Brucee at Protech makes an equal length turbo manifold for our cars. The price is good and the quality is excellant. His email is [email protected].


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

You know I don't like to knock peoples work, but that has to be the most shotty crafstmanship I have ever seen. I can't see how they claim it will outlast and outperform what's on the market today. That is discraceful to fabricators who take their work seriously. Just IMHO 



boost_boy said:


> *Check out these guys at www.back-yard-productions.com. Or better yet give them a call as they are extremely experienced with SR20 engines and do heaps of manifolds for guys here in Miami. Ask for Harry or Dennis and tell them Dee referred you........... *


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *You know I don't like to knock peoples work, but that has to be the most shotty crafstmanship I have ever seen. I can't see how they claim it will outlast and outperform what's on the market today. That is discraceful to fabricators who take their work seriously. Just IMHO *


I agree, but there name is "back-yard"


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a picture of the Fmax manifold. This is for a GT30/37.


----------

